# New remote from Train_li



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li just got in a new product (easy train control) which is a receiver that has track (unit has input diode bridge) or battery input and the output drives up to 4 amps to an engine. A 2 button key fob operates the engine. 

Transmitter and receiver can be programmed for up to 1024 different addresses. 

And all this for $90.00.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Link? 

How does it compare to Del's offering, i.e. can it control other functions, does it have momentum, etc.? 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, this is just a simple 2 button FOB. Pretty much the KISS principle. 

Perfect solution to those that can not program a cable box remote for TV and DVR's. 

The receiver only has speed and direction control. 2 wires in, 2 wires out and a switch for reprogramming address (with solder pads for a remote mounted switch). 

A picture is on the Train-li-usa.com site under RF. Board is larger than the MX695 decoder, lower height and antenna is etch on the board.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Absolutely no information other than price. Go for it!









(Stay tuned for a new product announcement from G-Scale Graphics in the next few days. We actually provide specifications and complete user manuals PRIOR to purchase.)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, saw it but very low resolution picture, be nice to have a good picture to see details. 

I see it has 1024 addresses. 

Greg


----------

